# WTT until Summer 2012? (June/July/August)



## Avalanche

Just wondering how many people are? I'm not sure when I'm going to be ready. OH thinks May but I want to wait so I think sometime in the summer is a good compromise. 

Guess that means a possible March/April/May baby :)


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Me and my OH are waiting until August '12 to start TTC, so excited!! We will be moving soon so want to make sure we are settled, have a bit of money behind us and we want to go on holiday to Thassos before we start trying. :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Meeee! No firm date, we'll just go for it when it's right. But thinking to start trying on or by our 2nd wedding anniversary, which is 9th August :dance: (if we can wait that long...). We'll just be saving and saving and saving in the meantime! And redecorating the house!


----------



## amamtl

Me too! :happydance: We will start TTC at the beggining of August although we both wish we would already be TTC (OH asked me the other night: when can we start again to try to have a baby? He's such a sweetheart!). We are aiming for a May-June baby. Ideally, I would be pregnant on our trip to Phuket in Thailand at the end of August (I secretly wish to have my BFP over there!!).


----------



## Avalanche

Yay thanks girls! :happydance: I've seen threads for specific months but no summer one and as I haven't a clue when what month we are TTC I thought a summer thread would be nice :)

amamtl and vicki_cream I'm jealous of your planned holidays! How long are you both on holiday for?

Eleflump, trying on your second anniversary sounds lovely :cloud9: We were going to start on our 5th (April) but it's too soon for us.


----------



## amamtl

We were planning to go to Jamaica for ten days where we had our honeymoon last September (we loved the place so much), but Phuket caught my eye and I did some research and it won't be that much expensive. We will be gone 11 days, 4 of which will be spent on planes and in airports, which will leave us a full seven days over there. Can't wait!! We almost have everything planned!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Avalanche

well girls I am SO broody at the minute. Just for the last couple of days so I must be ovulating or something. :lol:


----------



## Avalanche

Also, I've been having a think tonight and I am thinking of starting to chart from February time ish as well as start taking supplements then too.


----------



## I Love Lucy

OH and I are aiming for August 2012, July 2012 at the earliest. We're moving in April and want to make sure we're settled and still doing well financially before trying to bring a baby into the world. Hopefully everything works out because I'm so excited about TTC #1.


----------



## Avalanche

Are you moving anywhere exciting I Love Lucy?

How is everyone? Any plans for the weekend? 

We've been looking at adopting a dog and we have a trial starting on Sunday with a golden retriever named Scarlett. Really looking forward to it :)


----------



## J04NN4

We are waiting until probably June/July as we are moving 600 miles in May and I really don't want to be pregnant for that, then we should probably wait until we're settled and to make sure business is OK (we're self employed) post-move. Time just feels like it's REALLY dragging at the moment :cry:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Avalanche said:


> Are you moving anywhere exciting I Love Lucy?
> 
> How is everyone? Any plans for the weekend?
> 
> We've been looking at adopting a dog and we have a trial starting on Sunday with a golden retriever named Scarlett. Really looking forward to it :)

Nope, not really moving anywhere exciting. We'll still be living in Illinois, OH just wants to move closer to his work and since I'm done with school after next week, we don't need to live almost 40 minutes away anymore. Not to mention, we don't have room for a LO in our one bedroom apartment.

Good luck with the dog adoption. OH and I can't imagine not having our beagle Lucy in our lives. Or our cat Charlotte. I've always been an animal person.


----------



## fifiO

hi ladies mind if i join you? :) we're planning to try for #2 in august, only reason for waiting till then is that we're getting married then. hope the months pass quickly :)


----------



## 3rdbabyfever

We will be trying then too for #3 :) It's so hard to wait until then!


----------



## Avalanche

Welcome ladies, everyone is welcome to join in!

Very exciting to think we might be TTC together :)

3rd and FifiO how old are your other children?


----------



## Avalanche

J04NN4 said:


> We are waiting until probably June/July as we are moving 600 miles in May and I really don't want to be pregnant for that, then we should probably wait until we're settled and to make sure business is OK (we're self employed) post-move. Time just feels like it's REALLY dragging at the moment :cry:

They say moving is one of the most stressful things a couple can go through. It's sensible to wait, but you're right it's hard :hugs: OH and I have just moved from Scotland-Las Vegas and we're waiting until we're more settled and I've had a job awhile.


----------



## Avalanche

I Love Lucy said:


> Avalanche said:
> 
> 
> Are you moving anywhere exciting I Love Lucy?
> 
> How is everyone? Any plans for the weekend?
> 
> We've been looking at adopting a dog and we have a trial starting on Sunday with a golden retriever named Scarlett. Really looking forward to it :)
> 
> Nope, not really moving anywhere exciting. We'll still be living in Illinois, OH just wants to move closer to his work and since I'm done with school after next week, we don't need to live almost 40 minutes away anymore. Not to mention, we don't have room for a LO in our one bedroom apartment.
> 
> Good luck with the dog adoption. OH and I can't imagine not having our beagle Lucy in our lives. Or our cat Charlotte. I've always been an animal person.Click to expand...

Awww yu'll have to share pics of your pets :cloud9: I'll post some pictures up of Scarlett when she arrives.

That's good that you're moving closer to OHs work and yay for a bigger house with a nursery to decorate!


----------



## fifiO

Avalanche said:


> Welcome ladies, everyone is welcome to join in!
> 
> Very exciting to think we might be TTC together :)
> 
> 3rd and FifiO how old are your other children?


my lo is 20 months now and is such a ball of energy, hoping 2 won't be too hectic lol :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

Avalanche said:


> I Love Lucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avalanche said:
> 
> 
> Are you moving anywhere exciting I Love Lucy?
> 
> How is everyone? Any plans for the weekend?
> 
> We've been looking at adopting a dog and we have a trial starting on Sunday with a golden retriever named Scarlett. Really looking forward to it :)
> 
> Nope, not really moving anywhere exciting. We'll still be living in Illinois, OH just wants to move closer to his work and since I'm done with school after next week, we don't need to live almost 40 minutes away anymore. Not to mention, we don't have room for a LO in our one bedroom apartment.
> 
> Good luck with the dog adoption. OH and I can't imagine not having our beagle Lucy in our lives. Or our cat Charlotte. I've always been an animal person.Click to expand...
> 
> Awww yu'll have to share pics of your pets :cloud9: I'll post some pictures up of Scarlett when she arrives.
> 
> That's good that you're moving closer to OHs work and yay for a bigger house with a nursery to decorate!Click to expand...

I keep meaning to request a signature with pictures of my pets but I haven't gotten around to it yet. I can't wait to see your pictures of Scarlett. I'm sure she is adorable.

And yes, I'm excited about moving. We're going to start seriously looking in January or February. Right now we're just looking around the net and getting ideas of what we do and don't like in houses. I'm so excited to decorate a nursery. :)


----------



## mummylove

I wont be trying next year as we just had r 2nd child. I dont want a big age gap for r last there is 21 and half months between r 2 kids. So probably start trying jan 2013


----------



## J04NN4

Avalanche said:


> J04NN4 said:
> 
> 
> We are waiting until probably June/July as we are moving 600 miles in May and I really don't want to be pregnant for that, then we should probably wait until we're settled and to make sure business is OK (we're self employed) post-move. Time just feels like it's REALLY dragging at the moment :cry:
> 
> They say moving is one of the most stressful things a couple can go through. It's sensible to wait, but you're right it's hard :hugs: OH and I have just moved from Scotland-Las Vegas and we're waiting until we're more settled and I've had a job awhile.Click to expand...

How strange that you've just moved from Scotland, Scotland is where we're moving TO! You're right, it is so hard, we're both so ready (me more so than OH if I'm totally honest) and have been for ages but this move has been in the pipeline for a long time. What took you from Scotland to Las Vegas if you don't mind me asking? It's a bit different I bet!!


----------



## Avalanche

J04NN4 said:


> How strange that you've just moved from Scotland, Scotland is where we're moving TO! You're right, it is so hard, we're both so ready (me more so than OH if I'm totally honest) and have been for ages but this move has been in the pipeline for a long time. What took you from Scotland to Las Vegas if you don't mind me asking? It's a bit different I bet!!

How funny! Where are you moving from?

The Scottish Highlands are home to me. :cloud9: What takes you there and what area are you moving to?

My husband is in the military, so he got posted out here to an American AFB. We're enjoying it so far, but I'm starting to miss home a bit now!


----------



## Avalanche

Well, sadly Scarlett the dog won't be coming today as she's had to be taken to the vet after they found a lump on her leg they believe to be cancerous :( So it looks like we won't be getting her for some time, if at all. :cry:


----------



## J04NN4

Avalanche said:


> J04NN4 said:
> 
> 
> How strange that you've just moved from Scotland, Scotland is where we're moving TO! You're right, it is so hard, we're both so ready (me more so than OH if I'm totally honest) and have been for ages but this move has been in the pipeline for a long time. What took you from Scotland to Las Vegas if you don't mind me asking? It's a bit different I bet!!
> 
> How funny! Where are you moving from?
> 
> The Scottish Highlands are home to me. :cloud9: What takes you there and what area are you moving to?
> 
> My husband is in the military, so he got posted out here to an American AFB. We're enjoying it so far, but I'm starting to miss home a bit now!Click to expand...


Oh dear, well I hope you don't get too homesick... there are much worse places to be! How often are you likely to have to move with his job or is this it for the forseeable future?

We're living in Birmingham at the mo where we met at uni 5 years ago. OH is originally from Mansfield and I grew up near the Welsh border in South Shropshire so am a country girl at heart! I hate Birmingham, it's just not for me at all. My family have always holidayed in the highlands (think it's the Celtic blood in us!) and I just love it, I've spent tonnes of time up there, hubby and I got engaged up there etc etc. Also property prices are a lot more achievable there and we're self employed and just need an internet connection and a post office so we thought why the hell not? You've got to do these mad things in life sometimes! We've got a house lined up in a tiny village near Gairloch on the north west coast. We've just come back from a week up there actually so life is even harder in Brum at the mo :cry: Where abouts are you from?


----------



## I Love Lucy

Avalanche said:


> Well, sadly Scarlett the dog won't be coming today as she's had to be taken to the vet after they found a lump on her leg they believe to be cancerous :( So it looks like we won't be getting her for some time, if at all. :cry:

Oh no!! I can only imagine how you feel. I'd be so worried if that was my dog. I swear my pets are like my babies. I hope everything works out with Scarlett. Keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## amamtl

Avalanche said:


> Well, sadly Scarlett the dog won't be coming today as she's had to be taken to the vet after they found a lump on her leg they believe to be cancerous :( So it looks like we won't be getting her for some time, if at all. :cry:

Big :hugs: for you! It's never fun to have a pet at the vet. You never know if they're going to be okay (and how much money you'll have to spend). I hope everything is going to be okay for you.

As for our pets, we have three cats. I actually have to stop OH from getting a fourth one because it would be unreasonable. Especially that two of those cats are on medication. Kafka (1 year old Maine Coon mix) has some kind of respiratory inflamation so he needs to take anti-inflamoatory pills every two days. The other one, Culbute (totally mixed cat), is an oldie (well, she's going on 12) and she has hyperthyroidism. She needs a pill every morning and every night. Needless to say, going away, even for a few days, is quite complicated. We need to have someone here to give out the pills...

The last cat is healthy. She's about 10 months old and is the cuddliest (if that is even a word) thing in the world. She actually wakes me up at night because she keeps turning to find the beast way to keep her body in as much much contact with me as possible. She also licks my hair (very annoying). Apparently, it means she accepts me as litermate... :shrug:


----------



## Phantom710

Hey ladies! mind if I join? DH and I are aiming for TTC number 2 in July :) Can't wait! LO 1 has been a handful, but I've been broody since he was a month old! DH thinks I'm nuts, and so does everyone else really. LO will only be 18 mos if we conceive in July.


----------



## J04NN4

Phantom710 said:


> Hey ladies! mind if I join? DH and I are aiming for TTC number 2 in July :) Can't wait! LO 1 has been a handful, but I've been broody since he was a month old! DH thinks I'm nuts, and so does everyone else really. LO will only be 18 mos if we conceive in July.

Welcome! :flower: I don't think it's nuts at all, if you can handle it then why not get that stage out of the way? I always thought it'd be nice to have two who are very little anyway, that way they can't remember not having a sibling. I was nearly 5 when my brother was born and did not handle it well at all!

I'll be trying for #1 come June so it'll be nice to have an expert on the subject!


----------



## fifiO

Phantom710 said:


> Hey ladies! mind if I join? DH and I are aiming for TTC number 2 in July :) Can't wait! LO 1 has been a handful, but I've been broody since he was a month old! DH thinks I'm nuts, and so does everyone else really. LO will only be 18 mos if we conceive in July.

we're gonna start trying for number 2 in late july/august :) was tempted to try this summer but chickened out lol, we're getting married in august and suddenly the thought of travelling abroad for the wedding with a newborn or large bump meant we would wait a year. i really wanted a small age gap too but it looks like there will now be a 3 year age gap :)


----------



## Phantom710

Thanks ladies!! Yes, my brother and I are 9 years apart, we didn't get along at all until he was grown and out of the house. So I was practically an only child. I had originally wanted about 3 years in between, but DH talked me down to a bit closer. Now I'm really liking the idea as they can grow up entertaining ach other. less work for me 

I'm on the minipill currently as I was breastfeeding, but now....I'm thinking about switching back to the regular pill. My first af was 15 days long on the minipill after baby, i'll wait to see how my second one is, before i switch pills. 

So what are your ladies plans about going about TTC. Just gonna NTNP, or will you be doing temps/opks/etc?


----------



## J04NN4

I'm really not sure how we're going to go about it. I'm a bit obsessive and a little bit of a control freak so I think we will end up *really* trying, ovulation kits and all! I know that age is on my side (I'm 23) and I have no reason to believe we'll have problems but I'm just not one of these people who can relax and see how things go. I like things to be organised! I'm a little bit worried about it all actually as obviously stressing is just about the worst thing you can do!

What about you? What did you do while TTC your little one?


----------



## Phantom710

I felt exactly the same way, if we were gonna try, damnit we were gonna TRY. lol. I started prenatals about 2 months before we began, took OPKs, the month before so I could see around when I should expect to ovulate. Then in January '11 our first month TTC I started taking OPK's around day 10 of my cycle. my lines were slowly getting darker, so we BD'd on CD12, got my first + on CD14, BD'd, and ovulated on CD15 then BD'd one more time the day after ovulation. It worked our first month, (got our bfp Feb 5th) so I'll be sticking to the same plan. Originally I was just going to start NTNP in July, but I'm broody!! I never temp'd, but I may this time, the first go round I felt it would stress me out to much, and as you said, stress isn't good.


----------



## fifiO

i think to begin with we're just gonna dtd regularly throughout the month and see where that gets us. my lo was unplanned so have never had to go through all the temping and opks which sound really scary lol. hopefully it won't take long to conceive but if it does end up taking longer then i might have to start educating myself with opks and the like


----------



## I Love Lucy

OH and I are leaning towards NTNP. I think TTC with temping and stuff would stress me out. But I may use ovulation tests to help.


----------



## Phantom710

Love your pic Lucy, where'd you get it?

I notice you have adopted. DH and I are planning on adopting number three as we've only wanted three kids andways. I need to do a bit of research, I have no idea where to start


----------



## bluebells4

Hi, I am new on these forums and hubby and I are WTT until June/July 2012. My husband is actually willing to try now but we have a 3 year old son and 13 month old twins so I want to put just a bit more time between the twin's age and new baby. If we WTT until this summer then our twins will be about 2 1/2 years older than new baby and that makes me feel more comfortable.


----------



## sarah0108

We originally said we wanted an autumn 2013 baby which would mean ttc from nov 2012+. But now oh wants to ttc asap. He wants a baby next year.. as do i, but im worrying about if i should wait or not haha.x


----------



## BeesBella

Hi can I join in here please. Me and OH are waiting until July 2012 to start TTC our rainbow baby after two miscarriages. We figured that time would be best because then, by the time the LO is due we would have finished our degrees.
Is anyone doing any cleansing or anything in the mean time to make sure your bodies are 100% ready ? I am loosing weight and drinking loads of water, doing castor oil packs and drinking red raspberry leaf tea and of course vitamins.. Any other suggestions ?


----------



## Phantom710

welcome ladies! looks like there is gonna be a bunch of us :) no suggestions as what else to do, i lost a few lbs before hand and did vitamins and that seemed to do the trick. 

whats everyone doing for BC in the meantime? I'm on the minipill. I'm 9 weeks PP and am on my second PP period. it's ridiculous. The first one lasted 15 days. this one better not or i'll go mental


----------



## I Love Lucy

Phantom710 said:


> *Love your pic Lucy, where'd you get it?*
> 
> I notice you have adopted. DH and I are planning on adopting number three as we've only wanted three kids andways. I need to do a bit of research, I have no idea where to start

I can't remember where I got that image at. I was searching for nature images (I like to use them as desktop backgrounds) and ended up clicking on a website with that picture. I liked it and thought it would make a good avatar until I took a decent picture of myself to share.

As for contraception, I'm currently using ortho tri cyclen lo but I really need to get my ob/gyn to prescribe something else. This pill is just giving me constant headaches and I'm to the point that I can't deal with it anymore. I'm planning to use the pill right up until the month OH and I decide to start trying. As I posted in another thread, I have terrible periods. Not to mention, I'm hoping for that hormone surge.


----------



## Phantom710

I have horrible periods too, ortho helped me though, regulated me very well. I came off it about 3mos before trying to concieve last time. If i stay on the minipill, I'm planning on coming off it the month before


----------



## BeesBella

Me and OH are using condoms around fertile times +/- 1 or 2 days just to be safe and the rest of the time we're going bare back. OH said he doesn't really want me going on the pill because it can take a while for the hormones to leave the body, and I agree =)


----------



## J04NN4

Me and OH are currently using condoms which we both hate but I've had a bit of trouble contraception wise lately so had no other options left. I started getting terrible migraines so had to come off the pill I'd had no problems with since I was 15. Luckily it cured the migraines but left me a bit stuck! The injection and implant were also ruled out because of migraines. Then I had a mirena coil but my body rejected it, most painful experience of my life! So just condoms now :( Still, at least it means no nasty hormones when we TTC.


----------



## J04NN4

Happy new year ladies! It's now THIS YEAR that we'll all start TTC! Hope 2012 brings you everything you wish for and especially lots of BFPs :flower:


----------



## danniemum2be

hey girlies can i jump on board. we shall be ttc starting from my August cycle. my periods have been really messed up the last 2 cycles though so im hoping it sorts itself out before then. cant believ its this year! im too excited! xxx


----------



## gflady

Oh my word, I just read that thread title and thought 2012 is ages off and then realised we're here and we're TTC in June of this year!!! Gosh. Cannot wait. I want to start TTC now! Anyone else impatient???


----------



## gflady

@J04NN4 High-five! We'll be trying for #1 in June too, can't wait.


----------



## gflady

We're just using condoms. I really want to be pregnant by July 2012 but I only had 4 periods last year and have PCOS so I doubt that'll happen so i'm considering NTNP from April/May onwards...

In terms of getting my body ready, i'm going to quit the alcohol (love wine) and try to keep to one cup of coffee per day. Oh, and try to not eat so much junk.


----------



## J04NN4

Yes I am VERY excited! I thought it would get easier as it got closer but if anything it's getting harder, I'm like 'well if we started now it's only 5 months early anyway!'. OH is the sensible one though, I know this summer is the right time for us and not before... it's just so hard!

I'm also losing weight, cutting back on drinking/smoking/junk food - all the fun stuff! - and have also started charting. It's not going so well so far and my temp has been all over the place, also no sign of OV yet this month and on day 19. Not sure what to think!


----------



## can2012

Myself and my OH are gonna start either right after we get married in June or wait till August. I just started charting a few months ago so we will have to see.


----------



## Sideways 8

hi everyone!! I think we're going to TTC beginning in May or June, right after a beach trip that I want to take. Kind of hard to drink margaritas and stuff when you're preggo, lol. Plus, based off my last pregnancy experience, I won't want to leave the couch (or the toilet :( ) for the first trimester, and I need some fun and sun first!

This means we'll have 2 under 2 if I get pregnant soon enough. wow...


----------



## Avalanche

J04NN4 said:


> Happy new year ladies! It's now THIS YEAR that we'll all start TTC! Hope 2012 brings you everything you wish for and especially lots of BFPs :flower:

:happydance: Did everyone have a good New Year?

Has anyone started tracking their cycles yet?


----------



## Sideways 8

I temped a couple times to see if I've ovulated since DD's birth yet... no sign of this happening... kind of hard to TTC if you don't have a cycle!!


----------



## Phantom710

I started today :)


----------



## J04NN4

I've been temping for nearly a month and it's gone horribly wrong... just all over the place! I'm a bit worried but I'm hoping it's just because of Christmas and being all out of my normal routine - late nights, lie ins, alcohol etc. 

How's everybody doing? Not long to go now! :happydance:


----------



## Andielina

Hi ladies!! :flower: 

I was hoping I could jump on this thread. I was SO excited to find other women WTT this summer. DH and I got married last June and began ttc 2 months after; about 4 months into it I was having lots of lady problems and found a great doctor. Was diagnosed with PCOS, so we are now going to start TTC in June and I can't wait! Until then I'm on birth control similar to Ortho Tricyclen Lo. I can't remember its name, but it's helped my symptoms A LOT! :thumbup: I'm also trying the Low GI Diet hoping to shed some pounds and begin exercising.

It's awesome to find others in the same WTT boat! I've had yet to find anybody TTC the same time as me. :happydance:

Happy Tuesday all!


----------



## Phantom710

Still sticking around this thread, just in case. Plans for a surro baby are still in the making, but if it doesn't go as planned, we'll be trying for number 2 in July. Can't wait to have a new crop of people to talk to! The ladies from my last pregnancy are all wonderful!

Sideways! I think I remember you from the 3rd trimester boards not so long ago. We have babies born very close, I think. When was your LO born? Mine was Oct. 13th.


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Phantom! I remember you too! Bonnie was born on September 30.
I'm glad to know that I'll have someone who will be TTC with another baby the same age as mine... will be cool to share experiences and frustrations. I'm hoping that I will be able to take care of her all the while dealing with crippling morning sickness (almost hyperemesis..)..maybe this pregnancy will be different!


----------



## Phantom710

yikes! I was really lucky, my pre natals caused my sickness, stopped taking those and ta da... happy me :) I've said that now, so of course next one will be horrible.


----------



## Kenally

We are waiting until July, I am having surgery in June so as soon as I have recovered we will be trying for our first, cannot wait!

Good luck everyone
<3


----------



## Phantom710

For those that have other babies, how long did it take you to conceive your first? 1st cycle for me


----------



## Sideways 8

Phantom710 said:


> For those that have other babies, how long did it take you to conceive your first? 1st cycle for me

We NTNP beginning in August 2010, but didn't get pregnant until January 2011. I have extremely irregular periods (still haven't had my first one since having her) so I have a minor fertility issue. I had to take progesterone prescribed by the doc to jumpstart one of my cycles (ended up being the cycle I got pregnant with her) because it had been 90 days since the period before that one....


----------



## Avalanche

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been very active in this thread. My LO is a bit poorly atm and OH and I are needing to have some genetic testing done to make sure we can TTC. Once we've got that sorted I'll hopefully be posting properly!


----------



## J04NN4

Oh no, I hope you get the results you want. I've just had a nose at your wedding renewal journey thingy by the way and it looks GORGEOUS! May have to go there myself one day! 

Good luck xxx


----------



## thestarsfall

I am getting married end of May and being on birth control for the honeymoon, but right after that (or partway through maybe) I'll stop BC and see what happens...Kinda NTNP but also TTC because I want a baby so much. I also wanna be noticeably pregnant at xmas time this year so I can gorge on xmas goodies lol. And take pics with a big bow around my tummy.


----------



## Avalanche

J04NN4 said:


> Oh no, I hope you get the results you want. I've just had a nose at your wedding renewal journey thingy by the way and it looks GORGEOUS! May have to go there myself one day!
> 
> Good luck xxx

Thanks! :) It is a very beautiful, secluded place. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Avalanche

Aw that sounds lovely thestarsfall :)

OH sent me an email today saying 'I REALLY can't wait to start trying!' Aww bless him :lol:


----------



## Avalanche

Phantom710 said:


> For those that have other babies, how long did it take you to conceive your first? 1st cycle for me

My daughter was a happy accident, so we weren't TTC. Hopefully it'll happen soon for you though!


----------



## Phantom710

Avalanche-- I conceived my son on the 1st cycle is what I meant. If the surrogacy doesn't work out, and we start ttc in July, I hope it works just as fast.


----------



## fides

hi, ladies! mind if i join in? i didn't read all the pages, but am subscribing here forward.

our plan is to ttc again once my pregnancy weight's gone, so i'm hoping that will be this summer...



Phantom710 said:


> For those that have other babies, how long did it take you to conceive your first? 1st cycle for me

1st pregnancy took 13 cycles; 2nd took 3. well done on landing a bfp the 1st cycle! :)


----------



## PrincessPop

Hiii everyone, just wanting a bit of advice really :) me and my partner have recently decided that we want to start trying for a baby :) 

It's been on the cards for a while but now we have decided that we want to start trying in June. There's a few reasons for this but the main one being that I haven't long started a new jobs and I want to settle in for 6 months there before we start trying.

I do suffer a slight case of PCOS which I know can delay things for me so I am expecting a wait :( but I will keep positive! I was given the POP Cerazette to regulate them and it's done everything but! So after this prescription runs out there's no more pill for me :) :)

I was just looking for someone else who I could chat to about everything as it goes along :) I'm really looking forward to being a first time mum but I'm just as nervous and often get anxious that I won't be able to cope!

Any help is greatly appreciated :)

Babydust to all!


----------



## fides

welcome to B&B - i see that's your 1st post!!

i don't know much about PCOS, so i hope everything will go well for you! :)


----------



## PrincessPop

Thanks :) all it means is that I have some cysts on one of my ovaries which means ovulation doesn't always happen, but I found when I lost a bit of weight before it helped a lot and I was regular for 6 months and I've never been regular since meeting AF when I was 17! 

Starting to plan pre-pregnancy care, vitamins and any herbal remedies that people suggest, heating healthy and getting the OH involved as well by him smoking less and all that :)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## puppymom

I don't know if I've posted here yet or not... but, I'm in several of these groups now because I have no firm date established! Either way, we were originally thinking around June - but I'm not positive - sometime between May and September, I"m thinking - we'll see what life brings!


----------



## Avalanche

Hey princess, ave you spoken to your GP yet to tell them you are TTC? It's probably a good idea if you have any issues. I spoke to my GP last week and told him we'll be TTC soon as OH and I need to get some genetic tests done.


----------



## Avalanche

Hey ladies, unfortunately Im leaving you guys as OH and I have decided to NTNP from April. :hugs: Hopefully we'll all get our :bfp: very soon!


----------



## fides

good luck!


----------



## Avalanche

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

I told DH today that I was ready to try *now*. LOL. He told me I was lying because, I had said a few weeks ago that before we get pregnant again, I needed a beach vacation complete with margaritas (on the beach of course!). So we're planning a trip in May... after that it's NTNP. With a lot of sex. LOL. Maybe that isn't really NTNP....? lol


----------



## gflady

PrincessPop said:


> Hiii everyone, just wanting a bit of advice really :) me and my partner have recently decided that we want to start trying for a baby :)
> 
> It's been on the cards for a while but now we have decided that we want to start trying in June. There's a few reasons for this but the main one being that I haven't long started a new jobs and I want to settle in for 6 months there before we start trying.
> 
> I do suffer a slight case of PCOS which I know can delay things for me so I am expecting a wait :( but I will keep positive! I was given the POP Cerazette to regulate them and it's done everything but! So after this prescription runs out there's no more pill for me :) :)
> 
> I was just looking for someone else who I could chat to about everything as it goes along :) I'm really looking forward to being a first time mum but I'm just as nervous and often get anxious that I won't be able to cope!
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated :)
> 
> Babydust to all!

Hi there! I'm in similar place to you. We plan to start TTC in June because I begin as a newly qualified nurse in March so want to have a bit of time getting used to it. I also have PCOS so only had 4 periods last year. Although we starting in June I'm expecting it may take a while to get pregnant. All my friends are having babies and I may not be able to wait til June! :)


----------



## PrincessPop

Heeey there :) I've gone through phases where for years I would have one every 4 months or so but from xmas 2010 I was on for 6 months in a row which was a huge shock but also reassurance that everything still has the capability to work lol

I think I will take the advice of telling my GP and seeing what will happen :) I was diagnosed about 4 years ago now but I'm sure telling them what is going on is a good idea :) I'm just worried that because I'm still young (only 21!) they won't do anything as they think I am too young, but in fact I'm a lot older than that lol I've always acted older than my age from a young child lol

We were originally going to start in June but as you said I don't think I can wait that long! So it's going to be a visit to the doctors in March as that's when my pill ends and I can seek advice!

Its good to talk to someone whose in the same boat as me because a lot of people don't talk about it :)


----------



## gflady

PrincessPop said:


> Heeey there :) I've gone through phases where for years I would have one every 4 months or so but from xmas 2010 I was on for 6 months in a row which was a huge shock but also reassurance that everything still has the capability to work lol
> 
> I think I will take the advice of telling my GP and seeing what will happen :) I was diagnosed about 4 years ago now but I'm sure telling them what is going on is a good idea :) I'm just worried that because I'm still young (only 21!) they won't do anything as they think I am too young, but in fact I'm a lot older than that lol I've always acted older than my age from a young child lol
> 
> We were originally going to start in June but as you said I don't think I can wait that long! So it's going to be a visit to the doctors in March as that's when my pill ends and I can seek advice!
> 
> Its good to talk to someone whose in the same boat as me because a lot of people don't talk about it :)

Let me know how you get on with the Docs. When we were going to start trying (but didn't) and I told my GP about my lack of periods, they referred me to a gynaecologist. So I think that regardless of your age, and if you've been trying for a little while they will defo refer you. Good luck :)


----------



## gentlemama

mind if I join this thread? I'm hopefully that we will begin ttc this summer (June would make a perfect 2 year gap with kids)


----------



## Sideways 8

hi gentlemama :hi: Welcome :)


----------



## Bec27

Hi, think I might join you all too if you don't mind? We're going to start TTC #2 after our holiday to Cyprus in June so probably be July's cycle :) #1 took us 4 months to conceive so hoping to be pregnant by Xmas! Anyone else going to be TTC #2?


----------



## J04NN4

Hello again ladies and welcome to all the new faces! Sorry I haven't posted in a while, been super broody and stressed and for a bit this place wasn't really helping, just making me obsess haha. Feeling a bit better now though.

How is everyone today? Valentine's Day! Anyone doing anything exciting?

Time is whizzing by now - only about 4/5 months to go! Just think some of us may be nearly due by this time next year :happydance:


----------



## Sideways 8

not anything exciting here! I stayed home from work because I was sick. :( Feel a bit better now though!


----------



## gentlemama

feeling broody! just saw that a friend who had her first baby same time as me is pregnant with her second. I'm thinking I'm going to be seeing a lot of pregnancy announcements on fb soon.
Summer seems like such a long time from now :(


----------



## _Delilah_

Hey there, Hope you dont mind me popping in to say hi! 

Im new to the forum and hubby and I are looking at trying for our first in May/June. We are both* VERY* nervous about it because we dont have any experience with babies but we hope we'll make good parents :blush:

We've always been a bit torn on having kids so I hope we are making the right choice :winkwink:


----------



## Trying2012

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining in here. After a great chat with my husband over the weekend and last night we have decided to set a date for trying! We are off on holiday in July so going to try from then. Sooo excited to finally know we both want the same thing and we can talk about our plans.


----------



## J04NN4

Welcome to all the new ladies! There's quite a few of us here now, can't wait for the time to come and this thread to be full of :bfp:!!

Well the broodiness is driving me insane at the moment. I keep dreaming about babies and OH admitted to me this morning that so does he. Now I know this is a good (great!) thing but it also sort of annoys me because we've been waiting all this time for him. I'd have started trying two years ago if it was up to me! Now obviously I want him to be broody too by the time we TTC but it makes me think well why aren't we trying NOW. Grrr, maybe I'm just being really contrary. To be fair if he wasn't broody at all I'd be upset too so he can't really win! Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Sideways 8

I am so broody too!! It's unreal. I have 3 friends who are pregnant right now, and all announced their BFP's within the same month! Ahh! 

You know, I really did NOT enjoy pregnancy though. I wasn't one of those women who loved being pregnant. I hated the MS, the edema, the back-ne, and none of my clothes fitting. lol. But I loooovvve my baby girl! I love having a baby in the house. I'm sitting here watching her just rolling all over the place! It's awesome lol


----------



## LovingMyLife

J04NN4 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies! There's quite a few of us here now, can't wait for the time to come and this thread to be full of :bfp:!!
> 
> Well the broodiness is driving me insane at the moment. I keep dreaming about babies and OH admitted to me this morning that so does he. Now I know this is a good (great!) thing but it also sort of annoys me because we've been waiting all this time for him. I'd have started trying two years ago if it was up to me! Now obviously I want him to be broody too by the time we TTC but it makes me think well why aren't we trying NOW. Grrr, maybe I'm just being really contrary. To be fair if he wasn't broody at all I'd be upset too so he can't really win! Anyone else feel like this?

I feel like this also! If life was up to me, I would be married with a baby by now. Every once and a while my OH makes a baby comment and I get mad at him :dohh: when I should just be happy he is getting broody and talking about babies :wacko:


----------



## Karenesque9

We will start trying in July or August this year!!! ** So excited!!**


----------



## KaraDavis

Excited to start TTC in August 2012. I work in the school system so it would work out perfect if we has a BFP in August or September. Since I would have a due date of May/June. Also my family is planning a 'family reunion' cruise in December for Christmas. So I was looking at the cruise line restrictions for pregnancy and you can't be past 24 weeks pregnant. Which would also be perfect for announcing a pregnancy. So now I have been looking at fun pregnancy announcements on youtube to see how we would want to do it. 

Hoping all the stars align and we get our BFP in August/September.


----------



## Jennifer.

does anyone else feel like june/july is forever away?! ahh i wish it was July now


----------



## creamnshugar

June July and august seem so far! Ttc #3 then ( hopefully if my husband still agrees lol )


----------



## Miaw

Me and my fiance are going to start really trying when we move in together next summer, right now we live 5 hours away from each other, so we only see each other 3-5 dsys every two weeks or so. We don't use condoms but he is pulling out most of the time... So i guess we are kind of NTNP, but he never seens to be here when i am fertile so i am not getting my hopes up. I really really can't wait to be pregnant, i want a cute little baby soooo much. It makes me so sad sometimes :(


----------



## jess_1984

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say hello properly, I have been stalking this site with the occasional comment for about 9 months. My TTC date was july 2013 but OH and I had a really good talk a few days ago and we have decided to move it to July 2012! I can't quite believe my luck, I know some of you feel like it is so far away but it feels so close now! (although i am sure some of you have had a really long wait). I am so happy we have moved the date forward but I am such a planner I kind of feel in slight panic mode, well maybe thats a bit strong, but I want to make sure I am doing everything I should be doing. If anyone has any pointers/ advice it would be greatly appreciated. I am really hoping to make some buddies, I felt like before I had so long to wait and everyone else would be pregnant long before I was TTC but now it feels like I am on the last stretch before ttc which could take a really long time i know. Anyway sorry for the waffle, I am just so pleased that we are ttc soon and i cant wait to get to know you all :happydance:


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Jess!!

Can I ask everyone what's special about their TTC start dates? Mine is simple really, I want to squeeze in one more beach vacation complete with shellfish and margaritas, and let's be honest... who likes being at the beach with morning sickness? lol


----------



## jess_1984

Hi sideways,

mine is a few reasons...

1) to give us some time to prepare- ie prenatals for 3 months since moving date forward, keep exercising, going on holiday in june. I am so so excited since we moved the date forward, OH would let us try now but i need more time to prepare and get my head around everything. 

2) i want to avoid a winter baby if possible (although if it takes that long to conceive then so be it) for a few reasons, one being i want to avoid the winter cold/flu season as dont want LO to get bronchiolitis or anything nasty while so small. Although on the flip side i have read autumn babies can fair better at school due to being the oldest. If i had the choice though and was lucky enough to get pregnant the first month of trying i think that i would stick with july to ttc. I am probably paranoid about illness as im a nurse- i will be the most ocd mum!

3) if we are lucky enough to conceive in july/aug/sep it would be nice to have a newborn when weather nicer (well, hopefully in england!) so can get out and about more.

Im under no illusion that these things are that simple though!

xxx


----------



## Miniegg27

Hi Jess
Just read your post. I would ideally like an April/may baby but I dont know what will happen when we start trying! I wouldn't worry too much about school. I'm a teacher and one of my kids is an August birthday but in my top set for most things!! You can never tell how well they'll take to things! 
Best of luck for when you start trying!!
X


----------



## jess_1984

Thanks minie, i hoped that would be the case. My OH was a sept baby and he was nowhere near the top of the class bless him! :) I think every child is so different you cant predict, it's difficult to know what to believe there is so much information out there! Good luck to u too x


----------



## aimee21

Hello,

I'm WTT until summer too, because I want to lose a bit of weight and get my health sorted out, and OH has said same for him too! I really want to try now but I know being as healthy as I can be will really help with TTC and beyond! It's exciting but I suffer from anxiety so I'm obviously pretty worried about the whole thing and am doing lots of 'what iffing' but I'm just trying to focus on each stage at a time and right now I just need to get healthy!

Nice to meet you all.

xx


----------



## Sideways 8

welcome aimee :)

I guess I'm trying to lose a little weight too, although my weight loss goals are almost met -- 2 lbs to go! I ate like a hog during my pregnancy, and after the baby weight was gone, there was the weight I had gained myself (an extra 15 lbs, oh my..).


----------



## aimee21

Thank you Sideways 8.

I am trying to get some advice really - I am 5foot 6inches tall and weight 12stone 5lbs which makes me 27.5 on the BMI scale - classed as overweight!

I worry a lot and I have read that being overweight can cause problems for you and the baby and I don't want to risk anything, so I am trying to lose weight, but I am so excited to get TTC that I wondered whether I am too overweight to have a healthy pregnancy the way I am now? 

I don't want to be selfish to my body or my future baby by jumping in if being thinner would be better, but I wonder whether I am putting too much pressure on myself to be thinner when actually I might be ok?

Any advice would be great!

Thanks
x


----------



## Sideways 8

Hmm... not sure as I've always been blessed to be thin, but I have heard that the extra weight is stress on your body and organs so it could be extra stress on the baby. How much weight are you wanting to lose?


----------



## aimee21

just another stone really. then my BMI will be 25.1 which is pretty much ok i think! Perhaps I should try really hard to lose this weight over the next couple of months then I will be ready for TTC in the summer as planned. I must be patient! :)

Thank you x


----------



## Sideways 8

No problem! I think if you want something badly enough (ie, to lose weight) then it'll work out for you. My biggest problem losing weight is willpower around sweets. I have hardly any! So, I have just been doing the "smaller portion" type of diet instead of restricting what types of food I eat. It seems to be working pretty good, mixed with some exercise.

Good luck!


----------



## J04NN4

Hello all and welcome to the new ladies. Aimee, I wouldn't worry too much about your weight. BMI is only a guideline anyway - it's more important during pregnancy to be healthy and fit so you can cope with the extra weight/labour etc. You look like you're doing well with it anyway - good luck! I have some weight to lose before TTC too, quite a lot more than you though unfortunately.

Really not long to go now! I absolutely can't wait. What's everybody doing to prepare now we're around the three month mark? I am:
- continuing to (try to!) lose weight.
- cutting back on smoking, drinking, caffeine.
- taking pre natal vitamins/folic acid
- doing kegel exercises (it's never too soon!)
- eating loads of pate and rare steak while I still have the chance (!)
- stopped my OH drinking soy milk
- am going to make him start taking vitamins for sperm production next week
- starting using a clearblue fertility monitor so it has chance to get to know my body and we have the best chance of conceiving asap (may seem OTT but I am the most impatient person in the world!)

Oh and I've also bought my first pregnancy book - one which has quite a big section about TTC - but I admit I've flicked through the rest with either excitement/depression depending on my mood that day haha.


----------



## Sideways 8

I've been through this before so my preparations are much different than last time. I'm a lot more lax! The only thing is, I'm taking prenatals. But honestly I started doing that because of all the hair I lost (and still losing) PP. Prenatals are helping it grow back just a bit faster!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hi ladies :wave:. Hope you don't mind me jumping in to your thread.
We're WTT until August (possibly September), very very excited! I had a bad tear with LO and had to wait for function tests to see whether I would need a c-section next time and I just got confirmation that I'm OK to go vaginal again, Can't WAIT! :dance:. 
My LO is 8 months old, if I fall pregnant straightaway he'll be about 22months when LO number 2 comes along.
I'm not doing anything in preparation as I'm BFing so I'm not smoking or drinking alcohol/caffeine and I'm taking Pregnacare pregnancy and breastfeeding supplement anyway. I need to lose a bit of weight ideally but I'm not too fussed :haha:

:wave:


----------

